# posten stabilizer



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

*posten*

I've got a slim jim, just love it. Hubby has a woodsman. I have tried a couple of different ones but keep coming back to these, well worth the money


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have shot Posten stabilizers and liked em.. but I love my Dead Center Archery stabilizers.. Not to take anything away from Mr. Jim Posten.. he does great work and builds nice stabilizers..


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info.Right now i've got the Doinker stabilizer which i really like,but seen were Mr.Posten can make me one with the pink which will look nice on my pink/ purple passion,it's been ordered and i should have it by next week.:thumbs_up


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

You can get a stabilizer from Dead Center Archery with pink or purple flames.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I shoot Postens and love them, I believe I have had at least one of everything he makes and now run a slim jim on my hunting rig and a fat max on my 3d rig. Great stabs and Jim is a great guy!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

I just checked out Dead Center Archery web page,they as well have a lot of nice things,i;m sure they'll hear from me in the near future......


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I've got a Posten on order and can't wait to get it!! I've heard nothing but great things. Once I get it and get to shoot it, I will let y'all know. :thumb:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

what I love about Dead center and posten to is they are custom. they make em for ya and u pic the wraps u want to customize to suit you.. gotta love it.. not a cookie cuter stabilizer for sure


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

if you can apreciate exceptional customer service , and a high quality product go for a posten i have a custom one on order and the wife and i are trying to decide on a color scheme on a stab for her passion . some really good shooters use them and swear by them without any big mony sponsership pushing them. i personally have had a few pm's back and fourth with jim helping me decide on a stab and i cant say enough good things about him  send him a pm with questions .. he will help ya .


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I sue to use them. i had a 12" and a 10" woodsman.

jim makes a very nice stab. the qaulity is great and they work pretty good. jim responds pretty fast if you send a pm also which is nice. they look cool to.

only thing is it took a long ime for me to get them. both times it seems like i just ordered at the wrong time or something. but over all he is a great guy to deal with and makes a nice product. nice to talk with and has great CS.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> I sue to use them. i had a 12" and a 10" woodsman.
> 
> jim makes a very nice stab. the qaulity is great and they work pretty good. jim responds pretty fast if you send a pm also which is nice. they look cool to.
> 
> only thing is it took a long ime for me to get them. both times it seems like i just ordered at the wrong time or something. but over all he is a great guy to deal with and makes a nice product. nice to talk with and has great CS.


not saying anything bad but i just orderd mine and he said 1-3 weeks for a full custom stab , maby it depends on the time of year


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

I do have to agree with you all, if you leave a message with Jim Posten he will get back with you !!!! We ordered my stab on 3/4/10 and recieved a call from Jim on 3/5/10,answered all of our question.Can't wait to get it.....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

juttaspassion said:


> I do have to agree with you all, if you leave a message with Jim Posten he will get back with you !!!! We ordered my stab on 3/4/10 and recieved a call from Jim on 3/5/10,answered all of our question.Can't wait to get it.....


we want pics when u get it.. U wont be disapointed.. but keep dead center in mind too.. :wink:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure thing...:teeth:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I just checked them out. They look like good stabilizers. Only thing I can't get passed is the price of those things. lol. I'm sure they work awesome and all. I'd buy one just to try em out. But for now I'll stick to my $20 one rubber thing lol.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I just checked them out. They look like good stabilizers. Only thing I can't get passed is the price of those things. lol. I'm sure they work awesome and all. I'd buy one just to try em out. But for now I'll stick to my $20 one rubber thing lol.


lol the $20 rubber ones work too. :shade:


----------

